# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ!!!!!!

## maraki4

καλησπερα σε ολους..χαιρομαι που επιτελους μπορω να συνομιλησω με ανθρωπους που θα καταλαβουν το προβλημα μου...!!!ειμαι 26 χρονων..γενικως απο παιδι ημουν περιεργη σαν χαρακτηρας!!εδειχνα πολυ κοινωνικη,αλλα καταβαθος ημουν ευαισθητη και ντροπαλη..απο την εφηβεια ειχα σκαμπανεβασματα στη διαθεση μου!ειχα τρομερη αυτοπεποιθηση,ημουν αριστη μαθητρια,αλλα απο την αλλη δε μπορουσα να αντισταθω σε διαφορους πειρασμους π.χ ναρκωτικα!με θυμαμαι να αλλαζω τον εναν συντροφο μετα τον αλλο, να μ'αρεσει να προκαλω και εκει που τη μια μερα ημουν ανεβασμενη την επομενη μπορει να μ'αρεσε τιποτα στη ζωη μου και να μου φαινοντουσταν ολα μαυρα..στη φοιτητικη μου ζωη τα ιδια..σκαμπανεβασματα στη διαθεση,πολυ αλκοολ...για ενα διαστημα δεν πηγαινα καν στο πανεπιστημιο...εβγαινα επινα,γυρνουσα το πρωι και εκανα συνεχως λαθος σχεσεις..μετα την εντονη κοινωνικοτητα μου με θυμαμαι να κλεινομαι τελειως στον εαυτο μου,να μη θελω να δω κανεναν και να συνεχιζω να πινω και να μου φαινονται ολα ματαια.μετα εκανα μια σοβαρη σχεση,ειχα παντα ανασφαλειες,αρχισα να βλεπω τα πραγματα πιο αισιοδοξα..αρραβωνιαστηκαμ ε!τα 2 πρωτα χρονια της σχεσης μου με θυμαμαι κονωνικη και ευχαριστη και τα επομενα 2 πιο κλειστη και παρα πολυ υπερκινητικη..πριν απο 5 μηνες ξεκινησε το μαρτυριο μου..ειχα κατεβει αθηνα γιατι πεθανε ο παππους μου..ημουν πολυ ανησυχη οταν βρισκομουν μεσα σε πολυ κοσμο και ειχα τρομερη ανησυχια και υπερενταση.ηθελα να βρισκομαι με κοσμο αλλα απο την αλλη ενιωθα μια περιεργη ενταση.το προηγουμενο βραδυ πριν φυγω απο αθηνα με επιασαν ταχυκαρδιες,δυσπνια και υπερενταση..εκανα εμετους,ξυπνουσα στον υπνο μου πολλες φορες ημουν τρομερα ανησυχη και δεν με επιανε ουτε το ζαναχ..εμεινα 3 μηνες χωρις να παω σε γιατρο..ειχα εντονο τρεμουλο στα χερια και στα ποδια ολη μερα,απο την ωρα που ξυπνουσα ενιωθα υπερενταση σε σημειο που να μη μπορω να πιω ουτε καφε,ειχα εντονη αποπραγματοποιηση και δε μπορουσα να χαλαρωσω με τιποτα..ακομα και μετα απο ποδαροδρομο 6 ωρων!!!επισκεφτηκα ψυχιατρο..ο πρωτος διεγνωσε αγχωδη καταθλιψη..μετα απο 1 μηνα θεραπειας με effexor των 150 και remeron των 30,μην εχοντας διαφορα πηγα και σε δευτερο γιατρο ο οποιος μου εδωσε effexor των 75 remeron των 30 και zymprexa των 5mg και τραξεν των 10.νιωθω οτι το μυαλο μου δουλευει σε πολυ γρηγορους ρυθμους.μου ερχονται στο μυαλο συζητησεις που εχουν προηγηθει,φτιαχνω στο μυαλο μου σεναρια συνεχεια για το τι εχω και μου ερχονται στο μυαλο ξεκαρφωτα εικονες απο διαφορες στιγμες της ζωης μου.αισθανομαι οτι το μυαλο μου δεν ειναι καθαρο και εχω γινει τελειως αβουλη..
συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα..πιστευετε οτι ολα αυτα μπορει να ειναι ενδειξεις διπολικης;;;;;;;;επισης ο πατερας μου εμφανισε στα 49 του δ.δ.ξαχασα να σας πω οτι κατα τη διαρκει της μερας σκεφτομαι σε τρελους ρυθμους΄΄ΤΙ ΕΧΩ΄΄, ΄ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ', 'ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ'.ειναι λες και συνομιλω με τον εαυτο μου..οι σκεψεις μου ερχονται στο μυαλο πολυ γρηγορα και επισης μιλαω πολυ γρηγορα.τα βραδια αισθανομαι σπινταρισμενη.οταν ειμαι με τις παρεες μου απο την πολυ υπερενταση ακουγεται τρεμουλιασμα στη φωνη μου..

----------


## pelariry

γεια σου. :Smile: 
περιγράφεις μια κατάσταση, γράφεις με σπινταριστό τρόπο αντίστοιχου του πως νοιώθεις τα βράδια και αναζητάς καλώς να βρεις τι έχεις.
το ότι ο πατέρας σου διαγνώστηκε με διπολική αυξάνει τις πιθανότητες να ανήκεις στο διπολικό φάσμα το οποίο να έχεις υπ' όψιν σου πως είναι ιδιαίτερα ευρύ.
κάποια ερωτήματα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό είναι: σε ποιον τομέα της ζωής σου αντιμετωπίζεις έκπτωση της λειτουργικότητάς σου (αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για διαταραχή);
τι είναι αυτό που δεν σου αρέσει; τι θα ήθελες να πετύχεις; ζητάς βοήθεια δηλαδή αποβλέποντας σε τι; με ποιο αίτημα;

----------


## maraki4

> γεια σου.
> περιγράφεις μια κατάσταση, γράφεις με σπινταριστό τρόπο αντίστοιχου του πως νοιώθεις τα βράδια και αναζητάς καλώς να βρεις τι έχεις.
> το ότι ο πατέρας σου διαγνώστηκε με διπολική αυξάνει τις πιθανότητες να ανήκεις στο διπολικό φάσμα το οποίο να έχεις υπ' όψιν σου πως είναι ιδιαίτερα ευρύ.
> κάποια ερωτήματα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό είναι: σε ποιον τομέα της ζωής σου αντιμετωπίζεις έκπτωση της λειτουργικότητάς σου (αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για διαταραχή);
> τι είναι αυτό που δεν σου αρέσει; τι θα ήθελες να πετύχεις; ζητάς βοήθεια δηλαδή αποβλέποντας σε τι; με ποιο αίτημα;


βασικα αισθανομαι εδω και 5 μηνες πολυ περιεργα..λες και δεν ειμαι ο εαυτος μου...αλλες φορες θελω να βλεπω τους φιλους και αλλα και τοτε νιωθω οταν μιλαω οτι σκαω απο υπερενταση..δε με νοιαζει ξαφνικα για κανεναν,ουτε καν για τον αρραβωνιαστικο μου...δεν εχω ορεξη για φαγητο,τρωω με το ζορι επειδη πρεπει να φαω.δεν μπορω να κατσω σε μια μερια στο σπιτι..σκεφτομαι συνεχεια..νιωθω λες και σταματησε ο χρονος και δε με νοιαζει τι μερα ξημερωνει..
ρωταω εσας μηπως βρω κατι κοινο με την περιπτωση μου γιατι πραγματικα ανησυχω και θελω να το ξεπερασω ολο αυτο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marian_m

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχεις κάτι σοβαρό, απλά ίσως δεν το αντιμετώπισες σωστά. Πιστεύω ότι στην περίπτωση σου θα βοηθούσε η ψυχοθεραπεία περισσότερο από τη φαρμακοθεραπεία. Δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά έχω αυτή την αίσθηση. Πολλά φάρμακα νομίζω ότι σου έγραψε ο 2ος ψυχίατρος και δε νομίζω ότι τα χρειάζεσαι με αυτά που περιγράφεις. Καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεις την αγωνία, λόγω του πατέρα σου, μήπως νοσήσεις από το ίδιο. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο.
Τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις μου θυμίζουν αυτό που είχα περάσει πριν αρκετά χρόνια. Απλά εγώ μετά από μια βδομάδα που ένιωθα έτσι ζήτησα βοήθεια από κάποιον σωστό επαγγελματία (ψυχίατρο ειδικευμένο στην ψυχοδυναμική ψυχοθεραπεία). Η διάγνωση ήταν αγχώδης αντίδραση (ούτε καν διαταραχή) και με πολύ μικρή δόση αντικαταθλιπτικών για λίγο διάστημα, αλλά συστηματική ψυχοθεραπεία, έγινα καλύτερα από ποτέ. Ήταν για μένα η αφορμή να ξεκινήσω ψυχοθεραπεία, ένα γεγονός που άλλαξε από κει και πέρα τη ζωή μου προς το καλύτερο.
Θα σου έλεγα να το ψάξεις καλύτερα και όχι να επαναπαυθείς στα φάρμακα που σου έγραψε κάποιος ψυχίατρος.

----------


## maraki4

> Νομίζω ότι δεν έχεις κάτι σοβαρό, απλά ίσως δεν το αντιμετώπισες σωστά. Πιστεύω ότι στην περίπτωση σου θα βοηθούσε η ψυχοθεραπεία περισσότερο από τη φαρμακοθεραπεία. Δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά έχω αυτή την αίσθηση. Πολλά φάρμακα νομίζω ότι σου έγραψε ο 2ος ψυχίατρος και δε νομίζω ότι τα χρειάζεσαι με αυτά που περιγράφεις. Καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεις την αγωνία, λόγω του πατέρα σου, μήπως νοσήσεις από το ίδιο. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο.
> Τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις μου θυμίζουν αυτό που είχα περάσει πριν αρκετά χρόνια. Απλά εγώ μετά από μια βδομάδα που ένιωθα έτσι ζήτησα βοήθεια από κάποιον σωστό επαγγελματία (ψυχίατρο ειδικευμένο στην ψυχοδυναμική ψυχοθεραπεία). Η διάγνωση ήταν αγχώδης αντίδραση (ούτε καν διαταραχή) και με πολύ μικρή δόση αντικαταθλιπτικών για λίγο διάστημα, αλλά συστηματική ψυχοθεραπεία, έγινα καλύτερα από ποτέ. Ήταν για μένα η αφορμή να ξεκινήσω ψυχοθεραπεία, ένα γεγονός που άλλαξε από κει και πέρα τη ζωή μου προς το καλύτερο.
> Θα σου έλεγα να το ψάξεις καλύτερα και όχι να επαναπαυθείς στα φάρμακα που σου έγραψε κάποιος ψυχίατρος.


σ'ευχαριστω πολυ..μακαρι να'χεις δικαιο..!!!!απλως ειμαι σε μια συνεχη αναζητηση του τι εχω και αυτο με τρελαινει!!αυτη την περιοδο δε δουλευω κιολας!απο την ωρα που ξυπναω θελω να βγω εξω γιατι τρελαινομαι απο την υπερενταση και την υπενεργεια..σημερα ξυπνησα λιγο καλυτερα,αλλα δε μπορω να σταματησω να μιλαω..σκεψου οτι και το zymprexa δε με εχει ριξει,ουτε τα ηρεμηστικα..γι'αυτο ανησυχω...την παρασκευη εχω ραντεβου για ψυχοθεραπεια..

----------


## maraki4

νομιζω οτι τρελαινομαι...σημερα απο το πρωι πηγα για καφε στον κολλητο μου,εβγαλα το σκυλο μου βολτα,εκανα δουλειες σαν μανιακη!το βραδυ βγηκα και ειχα τρομερη υπρενταση και υπερνεργεια.μιλουσα ασταματητα!!ξαναεβγαλα το σκυλο μου βολτα κι ακομα δε νυσταζω.οι σκεψεις για το τι εχω πηγαινοερχονται με γρηγορους ρυθμους στο κεφαλι μου!!!επισης παρατηρησα οτι οποια δουλεια και να κανω σκεφτομαι λες και μιλαω στον εαυτο μου..πχ.σκεφτομαι 'πρεπει να στρωσω', 'πρεπει να φαω', 'πρεπει να παω στο ταδε μερος' κι ολα αυτα μου ερχονται γρηγορα στο κεφαλι..δεν κανω τιποτα αυθορμητα!!!εκει που γελαω σκεφτομαι ολα αυτα και πεφτω..τι εχω;;;;;διπολικη;;;ψυχωση;;;αγ ος;;;;τα εχω χαμενα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

maraki4 πολλα απο αυτα που περιγραφεις ταιριαζουν πραγματι στα συμπτωματα της διπολικης διαταραχης (συγκεκριμενα σε υπομανια η μανια) κ τα χω περασει κ εγω σχεδον ολα αυτα..ειδικα στο πρωτο σου post ενιωθα σαν να εγραφα εγω...
κοιτα ψυχωση σιγουρα δεν εχεις κ για διπολικη παιζεται επισης δεν σημαινει πως επειδη εχει καποιος στο σοι σου οτι θα παθεις κι εσυ απλα αυξανονται οι πιθανοτητες σε σχεση με ατομα που δεν εχουν οικογενειακο ιστορικο...
μπορει να ειναι απλα πολυ εντονο παθολογικο αγχος που σε κανει να νιωθεις ετσι οποτε μην βιαζεσαι να βγαλεις βιαστικα συμπερασματα που ενδεχεται να ειναι και λανθασμενα...αν πιστευεις παρολα αυτα οτι μπορει να ειναι διπολικη καλυτερα να ρωτησεις ευθεως το γιατρο σου γιατι στην τελικη ειναι ο μονος που μπορει να σου πει πιο σιγουρα εμεις απο δω μπορει να λεμε κ μπαρουφες..
ευχομαι ολα να παν καλα!! :Smile:

----------


## maraki4

σε 1,5 ωρα εχω ραντεβου με το γιατρο!!!!!!!ειμαι αγχωμενη...!!!!!!!
σας ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαδερον!!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

τιποτα maraki4!! ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!! :Smile:

----------


## pelariry

> σε 1,5 ωρα εχω ραντεβου με το γιατρο!!!!!!!ειμαι αγχωμενη...!!!!!!!
> σας ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαδερον!!!!!!


πως πήγε;

υγ:αν είσαι μες στην "τρελλή χαρά" όπως περιγράφεις ποιος ο λόγος να παίρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικά;

----------

